# Pudendal Nerve Entrapment



## Donnaham (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what the appropriate ICD-9 would be for Pudendal Nerve Entrapment?


----------



## susiekay (Feb 21, 2011)

From what I have read about this condition it is very hard to diagnosis.  Unless you know  they have made a sound diagnosis I would code signs and symptoms.


----------

